# filoudia



## NYEast72

Hi everyone:  Is there a distinct difference between the word "filakia" and "filoudia" ?  Does filoudia connect more coming from women or are they basically the same??  I have not seen any men use this word ....  

Thanks for your help, as always !!!!!!!  Filakia


----------



## Perseas

I've heard only "filakia";"filoudia" not, unfortunately. 
I think "filoudia" is a made-up word  either as diminutive of "filia" or a wordplay with the words "fil-ia" and "lou-loudia" (="flowers"). (Or both!)


----------



## NYEast72

You know, I kinda had the same feeling - comb of filia and louloudia....thanks so much,,,I guess I should ask my cousin in Athens too before I use it on the wrong person


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Greeks from Greece don't have this word. However I have come across Cypriots who use it.  specifically, the exact idiom was φιλούδκια, with an extra k  There is no difference in meaning.


----------



## NYEast72

Efxaristo polli,,,,,,really,,,I will also check with my cousin but to be safe, I will stick with "filakia"   thanks again - you have a beautiful name - mine is Athena,,,not too Greek is it ?


----------



## Perseas

NYEast72 said:


> You know, I kinda had the same feeling - comb of filia and louloudia....thanks so much,,,I guess I should ask my cousin in Athens too before I use it on the wrong person


You' re quite welcome! Feel free to post anything you like in relation to the Greek language!

I' ve just seen Alexandros' post. Interesting!


----------



## NYEast72

And, your name is "no less beautiful"....to say the least,,,thanks and when I get answers from Athens I will post the report,,,,nase kalla..Athena


----------



## Δημήτρης

Αλέξανδρος said:


> Greeks from Greece don't have this word. However I have come across Cypriots who use it.  specifically, the exact idiom was φιλούδκια, with an extra k  There is no difference in meaning.


Φιλού_θ_κια, actually. Assimilation of voicing 
-ούδιν/-ούθκια is the direct equivalent of -άκι/-άκια diminutive suffix that it's used in Greece.
(and the _δ_/_θ _there is dropped in most Cypriot accents, resulting -ούιν/-ούκια... Irrelevant, I know... just *had* to say it, because I would rather drop dead than pronounce the δ in φιλούδι)


----------



## NYEast72

Thanks Dimitri (my Brother's name) you are all so accomodating,,,will report back,,,,kali sas nixta - Athena


----------



## elena 1

I don't think that "φιλούδια" has any relation with "λουλούδια".
 "-ουδι" is just a diminutive suffix like "-ακι".  We also say "αγγελάκι" and "αγγελούδι". 
But i haved observed that in different regions we use sometimes different  suffixes. Some of them predominate or they are used frequently. It has to do with the different breeds. For example i lived in a village with a majority of people of the breed θρακιώτες (thrakiotes) (or βουλγαροπρόσφυγες - if we can translate as "greek refugees that lived in the north Thraki" ...). So they use in many words the suffix "-ούδι"(Χέρι -χερούδι ). They also use it in the surnames Γεωργ-ούδης, Μην-ούδης, Παπανικολ-ούδης. The majority of them(if not all of them...) have surname in -ούδης.

Correct my english



Αλέξανδρος said:


> Greeks from Greece don't have this word. However I have come across Cypriots who use it.  specifically, the exact idiom was φιλούδκια, with an extra k  There is no difference in meaning.




Hmmm... I am from Greece Ι live in Greece but Ι hear and Ι also use φιλουδια...


----------



## NYEast72

Actually guys, I have a friend, in Athens,  who frequently closes her email to me with this expression - I guess I'll just have to ask her if it's her creation or what....will report back.   I just haven't gotten around to it and did not want to use it on a guy if it's strictly a female thing.
 Thanks - Athena


----------

